# Got Lucky this morning



## Al33 (Sep 15, 2012)

At 9 a.m. this morning a Tree Shark tipped  2114 aluminum shaft arrow given to me by Donnie Kinnard hit high on a large doe and severed her backbone. Had to finish her off with a neck shot. It wasn't pretty but glad to get the first one of the year down. Originally I thought it was a 10 yard shot but it turned out to be closer to 15. Not sure if I just shot high or if she dropped, or perhaps a combination of both.

The scouting and hard work to get the stand where I needed it paid off with my first hunt and first shot from it. I hope to get more opportunities from this particular stand, it sure looks promising.

BTW, I was wearing the red hat Dendy sent to me last year. I have a pic coming from a buddies camera and may post it up later.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 15, 2012)

Dang Al...You're on a roll killed a fuzzy tail and a nanny goat this week.....Well done!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 15, 2012)

Good deal!!
Glad you got some meat for the freezer!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes Sir.  Good job brother.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome AL, happy for ya bud!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 15, 2012)

real happy for you Al! congrats..


----------



## Dennis (Sep 15, 2012)

Great job buddy


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 15, 2012)

Way to go BIG AL. And they make fun of you because you take those power naps. I guess we'll see a gator next I hope. Mike


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice bow deer


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 15, 2012)

Good Job AL! proud for you man.


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 15, 2012)

congrats AL


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 15, 2012)

Way to go Al. Congrats!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations sir.


----------



## Bert Sullivan (Sep 16, 2012)

Good job Al, keep the pressure on them!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 16, 2012)

Go Al!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 16, 2012)

Good job Buddy!!!


----------



## whossbows (Sep 16, 2012)

way to go al,i had no dout


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 16, 2012)

Way to go, Al. That will be some good eating.


----------



## BGBH (Sep 16, 2012)

Couldn't happen to a nicer fellar..Way to go Al


----------



## gurn (Sep 16, 2012)

Dang Al!! You put the hurt on that one!


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 16, 2012)

Way to go Al!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats Al. Good job


----------



## Al33 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the kudos folks!!! Pic with the red hat.

And before you ask, let me go ahead and explain the gash in the ham. I wanted to give her the coup de gras but the way she was positioned my best shot was at her neck. My first coup de gras shot passed through her ear and sliced her ham and of course that required another attempt which hit its mark.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice job,way to go!!!


----------



## woodswalker (Sep 16, 2012)

Good job sir. Keep up the good work.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 16, 2012)

Good job Al!!RC


----------



## Jeff Roark (Sep 16, 2012)

good job!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice doe and some good eatin'.  Congratulations.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 16, 2012)

Good deal, Al!


----------



## onemoretime (Sep 16, 2012)

way to go al


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 16, 2012)

Way to go Al,  You are my Hero!!!


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 17, 2012)

Way to go Al.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 17, 2012)

Way to go Al! I have yet to see a live critter, still pluggin along though.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 17, 2012)

congrat !!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice one Al


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 17, 2012)

Way to go buddy!
I am proud for you!


----------



## WildWillie (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats Al!!!


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 17, 2012)

Way to go Al!!! Great penetration from the looks of your fletching. Noticed in the pic of you and the deer that if you changed that axe head on the end of your arrow that you would have had a complete pass thru. That is the largest arrowhead I have ever seen before Is that what they called the BigJim critter splitter?


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 17, 2012)

Fine lookin nanny there Al.. Congrats to you on a well deserved doe.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats Al!


----------



## Bowana (Sep 17, 2012)

Good job Al!


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks all!!!



bronco611 said:


> Way to go Al!!! Great penetration from the looks of your fletching. Noticed in the pic of you and the deer that if you changed that axe head on the end of your arrow that you would have had a complete pass thru. That is the largest arrowhead I have ever seen before Is that what they called the BigJim critter splitter?



What you are looking at is the Arrowhead cover on my one arrow bow quiver. The head is big, but not quite that big. It is a 190 gr. Tree Shark by Simmons and it will do a number on a critter. I didn't include the spine wound pic's but trust me, it looked like I hit her across the back with a broad-ax.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 17, 2012)

WTG that's a nice doe!!!

coup....what???????


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like she didn't stand a chance!!!  

Congrats on your doe!!!


----------



## John V. (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done Al!  That's some good eating there.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank god that was the arrowhead cover!!!I would have hated to see how much burger would have been left if that was actually the broadheadGreat job still lookin for my first deer with trad gear.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 18, 2012)

Outstanding!  Did my 2114 survive the ordeal or should I send you another one?


----------

